# Contact information to MP or Duty Personnel at CFB Borden



## JorgSlice (13 Oct 2012)

Hello folks,

I was just wondering is anyone has the up-to-date contact information to the MP Det or Duty Personnel at CFB Borden? Preferably an email address, I've got a few items that they'd probably be interested in taking a look at. CSD/NDA related.

Cheers.


----------



## PPCLI Guy (13 Oct 2012)

Aren't you a Reserve Recruit in Calgary?


----------



## JorgSlice (13 Oct 2012)

Yes, however there are some people in this world that don't realize that they are giving a bad image to their organization (the CF) in a public setting.|

I do not wish to go into further details openly, if someone has any contact information, it would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Loachman (13 Oct 2012)

705-424-1200 will get you the Base Operator.


----------

